# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Pjetri dhe Suzi..

## Brari

tirana observer..

--

Intervista/Flet Suzana, gruaja e ish-kryetarit të Parlamentit, Pjetër Arbnori 

Dhurata më e bukur, unaza e fejesës

Lorina MIXHA

Quhet Suzana, por shumica e njerëzve e njohin si bashkëshortja e Pjetër Arbnorit. Edhe pse tani të gjithë mendojnë se ska më nuse që u vë fëmijëve emrat e prindërve të bashkëshortit, në familjen Arbnori kjo ka ndodhur. Vajza dhe fëmija i parë i tyre ka emrin Gjystina, ndërsa djali, Filip. Fëmijët janë dhurata më e bukur që i ka bërë të shoqit. Ndërsa ai, dhuratën më të bukur ia ka vënë në gisht ditën e fejesës, një unazë gati 100-vjeçare. Pjetri më dhuroi unazën e martesës së nënës së tij dhe unë do ia lë vajzës sime, tregon Suzana me emocion. Në një intervistë për Tirana Observer, gruaja e ish- kryeparlamentarit Pjetër Arbnori, tregon historinë se si u lidh me Pjetrin dhe për vështirësitë e familjes së saj.

Si jeni njohur me Pjetrin?
Para se të dilte Pjetri nga burgu, unë shpesh dëgjoja prindërit e mi të flitnin për të. Në kopshtin e shtëpisë së tij binte dritarja ime. Ishim komshinj. Kam qenë e vogël kur Pjetri është arrestuar. Më pas ai më thoshte që më mbante mend kur kisha qenë e vogël. Mamaja të vishte bukur e ke qenë fëmijë i shëndetshëm, më tha vite më vonë Pjetri. Por prindërit e mi thoshin gjithmonë se ai është një njeri i mirë e i zgjuar. Ndërsa nënën e Pjetrit dhe motrat e tij i kam njohur para se të njihja bashkëshortin tim. Ai ka pasur një nënë të mirë. Rrallë mund të ketë një grua si ajo, trimëreshë. Unë dëgjoja që ajo me vajzat e saj flitnin shumë për Pjetrin. Kur ai doli nga burgu isha shumë kurioze ta njihja këtë njeri kaq të mirë. Ditën që ai shkoi në shtëpi, unë iu afrova derës së komshiut. Pjetri kishte në bahçe trëndafila, e unë këputa një prej tyre. Kur bëra të këpusja të dytin shikoj fytyrën e Pjetrit. Aty e pashë për herë të parë. Më pas nëna më shau pse këputa trëndafilin, por edhe më pyeti nëse e njoha Pjetrin. Pas disa kohësh erdhi shkuesja, e cila foli me mamanë. Pas gjashtë muajsh nëna ime vdiq. Pas vdekjes së saj shkuesja vinte sërish e më fliste për Pjetrin. Si përfundim e lamë të takoheshim me Pjetrin. Isha e mërzitur dhe nga nëna, por kur e pashë në sy, në fytyrën e tij gjeta gjithë ngrohtësinë që më kishte munguar. 
Po pastaj?
Më pas Pjetri foli më vëllain tim. Ai i tha që kishte bërë 28 vjet burg. Kam hyrë me ato mendime dhe kam dalë përsëri me ato mendime. Nuk dua që në të ardhmen, nëse ndodh diçka, ju të thoni që jua mora motrën në qafë, i tha Pjetri. Më vonë ai foli me mua dhe më pyeti nëse isha frikacake. Ju përgjigja që isha frikacake, se ishim mësuar me sistemin me frikë, por ndoshta me kalimin e kohës kjo frikë mund të më kalonte. Pjetri më tha se ishte i njëjti njeri, ashtu si para shumë vjetësh kur ishte futur në burg. Unë e vendosa që me Pjetrin do përballoja çdo gjë. 
Sipas jush, lindja e fëmijëve e shton apo e zbeh lidhjen në çift?
Fëmijët e shtojnë dashurinë. Kur jam bërë nënë për herë të parë ska pasur njeri më të lumtur si unë. Kam qenë e lumtur si femër, si nënë, por kam qenë e lumtur edhe për Pjetrin. Për momentin doja që të ishte djalë, por pas vajzës e linda edhe një fëmijë tjetër, që doli djalë. Të moçmit e kanë thënë drejt që vajza përkund djalin. Fëmijët më kanë mbushur jetën. Por jo vetëm kaq, ata na e kanë zgjatur më shumë atë. 
Cili nga ju të dy i ka vendosur emrat e fëmijëve?
Emrat i kemi vendosur të dy bashkë. Kam marrë emrin e vjehrrës dhe vjehrrit. Ajo quhej Gjystina e vjehrri Filip. Jam shumë e kënaqur që fëmijët tanë tani mbajnë emrat e gjyshërve të tyre. Sidomos që ata mbajnë emrat e dy njerëzve që kanë sakrifikuar shumë për fëmijët. Për nga paraqitja të dy i ngjajnë të atit. Asnjëri nuk më ngjan mua. 
Thonë që vjehrra e harron kohën e nusërisë së saj. Vjehrra juaj e kishte harruar atë kohë?
Në moshën 29-vjeçare ajo mbeti vejushë. Dhe rinia e nusëria e saj i ka shkruar duke rritur jetimët. Asaj ia vranë burrin dhe kishte 3 fëmijë të vegjël. Ka luftuar me jetën se si ti rriste fëmijët në mënyrën më të mirë. Ajo ska parë nusëri të madhe, sepse ka vuajtur në jetë. Kur u martova dhe shkova në shtëpinë e Pjetrit, aty gjeta ngrohtësinë që më mungonte në familje. Kur vjehrra më doli përpara dhe më puthi në ballë u lehtësova. Ajo ishte 78 vjeçe dhe ditën e martesës sime dukej sikur fluturonte. Më thoshte që më duket si ëndërr që të shikoj ty nusen e djalit tim. Por nuk kemi jetuar shumë bashkë, sepse pas tre muaj martese ajo vdiq.
Kush e mban llogarinë në shtëpinë tuaj?
Të them të drejtën e kam pasur unë llogarinë, por kur mbeta shtatzënë ia lashë Pjetrit. Llogarinë e mbaja dhe në shtëpinë time, por u mërzita duke e bërë këtë. Tani i bëjmë të dy bashkë të gjitha llogaritë. 
A ke thënë ndonjëherë kur e ke parë Pjetrin në televizor: Oh dhe ky çja fut kot?
Jo, se kam thënë asnjëherë, jo vetëm për Pjetrin, por për asnjë politikan. I dëgjoj, por sbëj koment. Në fakt e kam një person në familje që i jep komentet. Ai i dëgjon dhe i komenton në mendjen e tij, ndërsa unë thjesht i dëgjoj. 
Çfarë e bën një marrëdhënie të suksesshme?
Një marrëdhënie që të jetë e suksesshme, sipas mendimit tim, duhet të ketë mirëkuptim. Kur ke mirëkuptim çdo gjë zgjidhet. Për mua mirëkuptimi është gjëja më e rëndësishme. 
Cili ka qenë personi që ju e keni marrë si shembull në jetë?
Gjyshja ka qenë për mua shembulli më i mirë. Ajo na mblidhte që kur ishim të vegjël, na tregonte përralla dhe kënaqësia më e madhe ishte kur e shikonim si vishej. Ashtu si visheshin gratë shkodrane me shami në kokë e me veshjet tradicionale shkodrane. Unë i rrija afër, sepse mësoja nga urtësia e saj dhe ajo ka qenë shembulli më i mirë për mua, si duhet të jetë një grua. 
A mendon se Pjetri mund të bëhet një ditë president?
Nuk e kam menduar asnjëherë këtë gjë. 
Kush ka qenë më i mirë në mësime, ti apo bashkëshorti juaj?
Pjetri ka qenë absolut i shkëlqyer. Unë ndihem mirë kur profesorët e marrin në telefon e flasin fjalët më të mira për të. Unë kam qenë një nxënëse e mirë, ndërsa ai ka qenë i shkëlqyer.
A flet Pjetri me ju për problemet e politikës dhe a ka kërkuar ndonjëherë këshillën tuaj?
Mendim për politikën nuk merr, çdo problem e zgjidh vetë. Ka qenë vetëm një herë, kur ai më foli për atë çka kishte ndër mend të bënte. Kur Pjetri hyri në greve urie për të drejtat e njeriut, më njoftoi edhe mua. Unë vetëm e pyeta nëse mund ta çonte deri në fund këtë grevë. Gjithashtu e pyeta a do e përballonte dhe nëse ishte i aftë për ta realizuar këtë. Mu përgjigj që këtë grevë urie e kishte bërë edhe në burg. Dhe faktikisht ai e përballoi këtë sfidë me sukses. Greva ishte e gjatë, 21 ditë. Ajo ka qenë shumë shqetësuese për familjen tonë, për mua si bashkëshorte, por edhe për fëmijët. Gatuaja, përgatisja për të ngrënë e fëmijët nuk pranonin të uleshin. Kur të vijë babai do të hamë, më thoshin. Ndërsa për punë familjare bisedojmë të dy, e i marrim vendimet me konsensus. 
A ka pasur vështirësi familja juaj në kohën kur Pjetri ishte kryetar Kuvendi? 
Në kohën kur Pjetri ishte kryetar Kuvendi shumë njerëz na vinin në shtëpi. Secili prej tyre kishte problemet e tij e donin të takonin Pjetrin. Një pjesë prej qytetarëve i ka pritur e i ka dëgjuar në shtëpi. Edhe tani në shtëpinë tonë vijnë njerëz që i kërkojnë këshilla e bisedojnë. 
Cila është dhurata më e bukur ose më e shtrenjtë që të ka bërë bashkëshorti juaj?
Atëherë nuk kishte shumë dhurata, por dhurata më e bukur për mua ka qenë unaza e fejesës. Unë nuk e kam vendosur shpesh në gisht, sepse dua që tia ruaj vajzës sime. Ajo është shumë e vjetër, e një model i rrallë. Unazën e mbante vjehrra ime, Pjetri ma bëri dhuratë mua e unë do ia jap bijës sime. 
A bën fjalë me Pjetrin dhe nëse ziheni, a mbani inat me njëri- tjetrin?
Njeriu bën fjalë, por këto nuk janë zënka. Madje, ndonjëherë kur unë e çoj zërin, Pjetri e ul. Më pas më thotë ulu, se asgjë nuk zgjidhet kur ngrihet zëri. Qeshim të dy e i zgjidhim gjërat me qetësi. 

Kush është Pjetër Arbnori 
Pjetër Arbnori ka punuar si profesor letërsie nga viti 1960 deri në 1961. I burgosur politik nga maji 1961, deri më dhjetor të vitit 1989 shkrimtar. Ka marrë pjesë në grupet ilegale antikomuniste 1949 deri në 1961 dhe ka qenë dënuar me vdekje. Është dënuar 25 vjet për krijimin e një partie ilegale dhe ridënuar për shkrimin e një romani brenda në burg me 10 vjet të tjera. Rinisi demonstratat pas burgimit. Mori pjesë në demonstratën e parë në Shqipëri për rrëzimin e bustit të Stalinit, më 14 janar të vitit 1990. Ishte në tribunën e mitingut themelues të PDSH-së më 12 dhjetor të vitit 1990, ku edhe drejtoi demonstratën e Shkodrës për hedhjen në erë të bustit të Enver Hoxhës. Arbnori ka drejtuar edhe PD-në e Shkodrës dhe është zgjedhur deputet në pesë legjislatura të Kuvendit. Nga viti 1992 deri në vitin 1997 Pjetër Arbnori ka drejtuar këtë Kuvend. Aktualisht ai është president i institutit të kërkimeve politike De Gasper dhe kryetar i Forumit për të Drejtat e Njeriut kundër dhunës policore. 

Nënë Tereza, mikja e familjes Arbnori
Suzana dhe pjetur Arbnori e kanë takuar Nënë Terezën vite më parë, kur ajo shkeli tokën shqiptare. Suzana dhe Pjetri kanë qenë në delegacionin të cilët e kanë pritur Nënë Terezën. Unë në atë kohë prisja fëmijën e parë dhe Nënë Tereza më dha bekimin e saj, thotë Suzana. Ajo tregon se edhe më vonë Nëna Terezë i ka dërguar kartolina e mesazhe urimi çiftit Arbnori. Ndër të tjera, Suzana thotë se në kohën kur Pjetri ka qenë kryetar i Kuvendit, ka takuar edhe Papa Gjon Palin II, i cili i ka dhuruar një kryq asaj. Kryqin e mbaj në qafë për vite me radhë, nuk e kam hequr asnjë herë. Madje, edhe kur vendos ndonjë varëse tjetër, përsëri kryqin që më dhuroi Papa unë nuk e heq, thotë Arbnori. Familja e saj është një familje besimtare. Secili prej pjesëtarëve të familjes beson në Zot. Fotot me Nënë Terezën, me Papa Gjon Palin e dytë janë foto që familja Arbnori ruan me ngrohtësi në albumin e saj. Në këtë album ata kanë edhe një kartolinë që Nënë Tereza ua ka dërguar duke i bekuar e duke i uruar: Zoti ju bekoftë. 

  ..................................................  ............................... 


-------




Jet te gjate e lumturi familjes Arbnori!

----------

